# January Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

They are ALL so beautiful! Every single one of these smiles makes my heart sing.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

thorbreafortuna said:


> They are ALL so beautiful! Every single one of these smiles makes my heart sing.


I agree!! Everyone is a winner!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Goodness! So many happy smiling faces! How on earth do you choose?


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I know-it's too hard! Love em all!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're all really great, it's going to be very hard choosing this month. 

Fortunately you can choose more than one entry.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

15 votes cast so far, choose your favorite(s). They are all great so there is no wrong answer, the best kind of poll


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted, they're ALL fantastic entries, love seeing all these happy smiling Goldens. 

Voting ends *Sunday, January 31st!*


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nothing is better than a golden smile!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just got my vote in, great theme for this month's contest, really lovely to see all those golden smiles!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your votes for the January Photo Contest. 

Look through all the great entries and make your selections, it's multiple choice, you can choose as many entries as you wish. 

*Voting ends Sunday January 31st. *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vote!!*

What a bunch of adorable dogs! They are all winners!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Not bad, we have 40 votes so far. Any more votes? If so you have a few days left.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

41 votes, choose your favorite Golden Smile, you can vote for more than one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

42 Votes in so far.
If you haven't voted, look through all the great entries and pick your favorites. 
It's multiple choice, you can vote for more than one entry. 

*Voting ends Sunday, January 31st. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

44 Votes in so far. 

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections. 
It's multiple choice, you can choose more than one entry. 

*Voting ends Sunday, January 31st @ 6:37 P.M. EST*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vote*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> 44 Votes in so far.
> 
> If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections.
> It's multiple choice, you can choose more than one entry.
> ...


I voted!!
Please vote, they are all winners!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting ends Sunday, January 31st,* if you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections. 

You can vote for as many as you like.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I voted! With all those happy Golden faces, I am SO GLAD I didn't have to pick just one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*50 Votes in so far....... it's a close one too. *_

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections, you can pick more than one. 

*The last day to Vote is Sunday, January 31st!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

51 Votes in........

Today and tomorrow are the last two days to vote. If you haven't yet, look through the entries and make your selections. It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you want. 

They're all fantastic pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet?

It's multiple choice, you can select as many entries as you want. 

*Voting ends tomorrow Sunday January 31st @ 6:37 P.M. EST*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such great entries, you still have time to vote!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I voted! Love them all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

56 votes in......

Get your votes in before the poll closes tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Today is the last day to cast your vote. 
*
If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections. 
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want. 

*Voting ends today at 6:37 P.M. EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The Voting poll closes today at 6:37 P.M. EST. *

59 Votes in, if you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections. 
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures you want.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a couple of hours left to get your votes in. Choose your favorite.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our winner *Joanne & Asia* (PM Sent) Great photo!
Thank you to everyone who submitted entries and voted, your smiling Goldens made us all smile.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to all and to Joanne and Asia!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Joanne and Asia!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks! That was quite the competition we were against. Great pictures everyone


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Joanne & Asia, that's a really cute photo of your pretty girl!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

swishywagga said:


> Congratulations Joanne & Asia, that's a really cute photo of your pretty girl!


Thank you! Her smile lights up my life so I am happy to share it


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Thanks! That was quite the competition we were against. Great pictures everyone


Congratulations!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats Joanne & Asia!!


----------

